# Security Relationship Management Specialist Harvard Univ.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Security Relationship Management Specialist
Institution:
*Harvard University*

Location:
Cambridge, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
06/09/2018

Type:
Full Time

08-Jun-2018

Harvard University Police Department

*45999BR*

*Job Code*
358057 Admin Pro/Indiv Contrib

*Duties & Responsibilities*
Reporting to the Manager of Physical Security and Communications, the Security Relationship Managements Specialist serves as a customer service and physical access control professional who is responsible for developing and managing relationships between all stakeholders and the Physical Security services provided by HUPD. This includes, but is not limited to, providing physical security knowledge, support, and EPACS resources to the Harvard community, as well as project managing and implementing a broad range of the University's security initiatives. This key University resource works with security, IT, building, and operations managers across the University to identify, develop, implement and maintain physical access control and security processes across the organization to reduce risks, respond to incidents, and limit exposure to liability.

*KEY RESPONSIBILITIES:*

Responsible for developing and managing relationships with a broad portfolio of internal and external stakeholders to Harvard's Physical Security services and systems.
Assesses customers' needs/requirements and ensures that appropriate security services resources from department and/or third party vendors, are provided in a timely and effective manner. Proactively communicates with key facilities, security, and real estate managers to provide security support.
Plans, facilitates and hosts regular meetings with clients, Procurement, and physical security vendors. Communicates the status of local projects and initiatives and associated impact on University security landscape. Documents and communicates key decisions and action plans to meeting attendees.
Partners with HUPD Security Leadership team on the creation and maintenance of capital project security standards and policies, procedures and best practices for physical security.
Serves as the primary liaison between capital project managers and the HUPD and partners with University stakeholders, including HRES, Operations, and Harvard Planning & Project Management. Ensures that comprehensive security reviews and audits are being performed for capital, new construction, and renovation projects. Communicates the security status and concerns for capital and construction projects to the HUPD Security Leadership Team and Senior Staff.
Possess expertise in security planning as part of large and small scale projects as key HUPD person on construction and project meetings. Communicates policies and procedures and offers guidance on construction projects.
Develops, documents and maintains all internal physical security processes and work flows.
Responsible for program management for emerging physical access control initiatives.
Partners with Security senior leadership in the development of strategic and operational planning for physical security initiatives across the University. Creates strategic dashboards and executive summaries to communicate plans and objectives to leadership and stakeholders.
Contributes to the creation of University-wide trainings for various security systems, policies, procedures, and best practices.
Maintain and support internal customer website, including but not limited to organization contacts, access to database of documentation, and customer inquiries.
Utilize administrative skills in order to manage security documentation including infrastructure configuration, procedures and best practices. Coordinate with Security team to consolidate existing documentation and create additionally required documents.
Supports the Enterprise Physical Access Control Systems (EPACS) and ensures their consistent and ongoing high performance.
Assists with business continuity planning, as it relates to physical security efforts.
Contributes to the annual risk assessment process by developing risk mitigation plans, as needed.
May attend tradeshows and vendor demonstrations to keep current on security technology and trends.
Other duties as assigned.
*Basic Qualifications*
Bachelor's degree or equivalent experience required. A minimum of 5 years of experience in project management, customer relationships and a related technical field. Significant familiarity with integrated security systems and Microsoft Office Suite are required.

*Additional Qualifications*
PSP or CPP preferred. Six Sigma or project management certification a plus. Bachelor's degree in computer science, information technology, business management, criminal justice, or related field preferred. Must possess excellent interpersonal and communication skills to interact with team members, University customers, management, and third party vendor support staff. Must possess excellent customer service skills and the ability to influence without authority. This position requires vast knowledge of the physical access control including, but not limited to, video surveillance, access control, burglar alarms, and identity management. Knowledgeable of general trends, space and technology of physical security and how these relate to the needs in a higher education environment. Must have strong technical background and be capable of translating technical information into general terms for customers. The ideal candidate will possess strong analytical and problem solving skills for managing vendors across a large and decentralized organization.

*Job Function*
General Administration

*Sub-Unit*
*

*Location*
USA - MA - Cambridge

*Department*
Harvard University Police Department

*Time Status*
Full-time

*Union*
00 - Non Union, Exempt or Temporary

*Salary Grade*
057

*Pre-Employment Screening*
Criminal, Education, Identity

*Schedule*
The standard hours are Monday - Friday, 9-5pm.

*EEO Statement*
We are an equal opportunity employer and all qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, sex, national origin, disability status, protected veteran status, gender identity, sexual orientation, pregnancy and pregnancy-related conditions, or any other characteristic protected by law.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Harvard University

Online App. Form:
https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWithPreLoad?PageType=JobDetails


----------

